# Kitty Litter



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

I've read on a few aquatic plant sites that you can use untreated kitty litter as a base-layer under sand to make plants grow well. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

that would be a clay base, which I guess would be like a mineral mud.might work. never thought of that


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

never heard of...do you have a link?


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

First time I've posted a link so forgive me if this doesn't work:
HERE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The study only gives a breakdown of the kitty litter using Method 3050B EPA Soil 
method.

Element Soil (mg/kg) Litter (mg/kg) Fluorite (mg/kg)

Al 5700 6000 6800
As < 8.1 11.3
Ba 156 11.6 133 
Be 0.2 0.5 0.3
Ca 5800 14300 530
Cd 0.6 2.4 <
Co 2.6 2.7 3.4
Cr 10 30 6.2
Cu 73 12.6 13.8
Fe 11500 14500 9610
K 433 2200 1700
Mg 1000 3760 1490 
Mn 136 47.5 85.5
Na 570 395 444
Ni 4.1 21.1 8.0
Pb 218 ? 9.3 5.4
V 24.5 12.3 8.8
Zn 248 70.5 33.5

Wish he would have gone the extra step by comparing growth rates of several plants. I would suggest low light hardy plants, anyone up to continue the experiment?


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

I was going to try it in a 10g with some anubias bartieri v. nana (sp?) and java ferns with a couple of shorter echinodorus for comparisson. Seems like it would make sense with a sand layer on top since kitty litter is really just clay...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_substrate.htm

Lists some of his experiences with substrates and his recommendations.
I like pure flourite myself. Looks good and works well.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...3D%26ie%3DUTF-8

this person is using kitty litter too!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

illnino said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...3D%26ie%3DUTF-8
> 
> this person is using kitty litter too!!!


 Mixed with a lot of laterite.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I personally use leaf-mold and laterite.....


----------

